# Stop Training Like a Pussy if You Want to Get Big!



## chicken_hawk (Feb 21, 2013)

An old rant of mine motivated by a recent post by K1, 

This is actually a rant about an influx of competitors in my gym lately since we merged with another local gym that went out of bizz. Anyways, there is probably half a dozen of these guys who are very likeable and have good bone structure. None of them are over 5'8" or really fill out their frames as most range from 170-185 and around 10%. So, at those heights we are talking light and middle weights here. But, each one of them complains to me about wanting to gain more mass, while eating clean and training like a pussy.

What do I mean? They do all sorts of finishing and sculpting moves that only girls should be doing. One arm tricep push downs...an entire back routine that does not include a barbell...no free weight leg exercises...WTF? Then they talk to me and think I am insane because I drink a Coke PRW and Full squat 8+ plates. Sure, I use gear, but so don't they. However, it is all I can do to catch my breath between sets of chin ups while they do super strict pull downs and straight arm CB pull overs. To be honest I have no problem with any of these exercises they are doing, but if you want to get big that ain't how it's done son.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

The old saying " go big or go home" applies here. A px 90 or whatever those door jam band set ups don't bulk a person up for.dam sure..


----------



## Gj (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like the gym I used to go to haha.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 21, 2013)

I have to say i was guilty of this training to a degree when I first started training many years ago. I was just dumb about this stuff. I thought more was better and do everything for best results. 

Then I learned by experience and being around some guys that knew how to train at a real gym, that if you want to grow, do some heavy compound movements as your base. It worked and I put on mass. How many times have we seen people train with a bi-zillion sets and then eat like a bird?

I have to admit, you see people doing some crazy stuff in the gym. I tend to just look the other way unless I get asked for advice.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 21, 2013)

To be honest, I really don't have a problem with anyone no matter how they train. However, if you say you want to compete or get big and leave out the exercises that made Arnold, Dorian and Ronnie big don't complain.

I watch guys who say they want to get huge treat squats like a finishing move or trade in the bench press for 1/2 rep smith bench. I want to be like dude, if you can bench 315 for reps you will have a big chest, period! If you can squat 405 for reps you will have the making of big quads...PERIOD. 

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 21, 2013)

Hawk you and I would get along like long lost brothers . Course maybe i'm old enough to be your pop. I gotta run (oh boy tax check is in!!!!) but i'll hloler back later.  You are so right. T


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 21, 2013)

For my chest- I put a band on the floor and then position a stability ball over the band and do chest flys with my back on the ball and the bands coming out from under it.. Then I do planks. From there I go back to the stability ball and do like 50 rep sets of one arm db press on the ball while doing leg scissors. Those two are my mass builders for sure. 

Bench press is for dumb meat heads who never worked out with a 24 hour fitness certified NASM trainer. My trainer may be fat, out of shape and generally oblivious to everything other than what's been crammed down his throat but he can kinda do a one legged squat. So take that!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 22, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> For my chest- I put a band on the floor and then position a stability ball over the band and do chest flys with my back on the ball and the bands coming out from under it.. Then I do planks. From there I go back to the stability ball and do like 50 rep sets of one arm db press on the ball while doing leg scissors. Those two are my mass builders for sure.
> 
> Bench press is for dumb meat heads who never worked out with a 24 hour fitness certified NASM trainer. My trainer may be fat, out of shape and generally oblivious to everything other than what's been crammed down his throat but he can kinda do a one legged squat. So take that!



Best post ever  :action-smiley-033:

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 22, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hawk you and I would get along like long lost brothers . Course maybe i'm old enough to be your pop. I gotta run (oh boy tax check is in!!!!) but i'll hloler back later.  You are so right. T



I have no doubt bro! I am just a bit past 40, but still have my hair even if it's going gray LOL.

Don't spend it all in one place, unless it's on HGH 

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 22, 2013)

Here you go!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have had those new age people tell me that my heavy weight lifting is no help to your cardiovascular system.  Once, I wore my wifes heart rate moniter while doing one of my heavy workouts...my heart rate stayed higher than when I do the elliptical.  I am sure my workouts, especially back..would make alot of them puke before the 4th set of deadlifts.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 22, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I have had those new age people tell me that my heavy weight lifting is no help to your cardiovascular system.  Once, I wore my wifes heart rate moniter while doing one of my heavy workouts...my heart rate stayed higher than when I do the elliptical.  I am sure my workouts, especially back..would make alot of them puke before the 4th set of deadlifts.



I totally agree bro. By the time I am done my third or fourth set of heavy deads or squats (3 rep sets) I am sweating and panting like a dog. It takes me 5 minutes to get my heart rate down.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 24, 2013)

Yep now thats training! . Think if I can get get back to 70% of my training from late 80's to mid 90's i'll be feeling good. LIke david and pete paul said -
training should feel like your doing something all out like your gonna shit a blood clot or something after training. Classic ... Now we just need Bricks T shirts (only if you are over 40 ) and it'll be on like mfer.. T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 24, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Yep now thats training! . Think if I can get get back to 70% of my training from late 80's to mid 90's i'll be feeling good. LIke david and pete paul said -
> training should feel like your doing something all out like your gonna shit a blood clot or something after training. Classic ... Now we just need Bricks T shirts (only if you are over 40 ) and it'll be on like mfer.. T



Sounds good, I'm in!

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm in!  .new age can suck my kettle balls.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's not a good back day till you puke in your mouth while deadlifting...


----------



## snoopy (Mar 1, 2013)

never puked but still train old school, go hard as i can.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn if I have not puked. I think that I gave my ectomorphic system more than it thought it would ever take, a few times. Lol.


----------

